# So what's the deal with Trazyn the Infinite and Guilliman?



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

As I continue to read through my November WD (which now due to "product realignment" I'm receiving a week+ behind when it hits the stores - grrrr!), I came across a very nice piece of fluff on pg. 65 written for the Necron -vs- Ultramarine/Eldar battle report.

In the second half of the story, Trazyn reappears after the battle to have a chat with Sicarius. He presents the treacherous Eldar Farseer Starbane as a gift to the Captain, and says...

_"You must know by now how this wretch decieved you. Sadly, although his army made good their escape, his personal retreat was something of a faliure. Imotekh wishes you to consider him a gift, from one warrior to another.

Most generous, I am sure, replied Sicarius evenly, but you must know that this changes nothing. Your master is a threat to Ultramar. I'll stop at nothing to see him slain.

Sadly, and though I wish it were otherwise, I think his regal magnificence Imotekh is a foe beyond even you, Scion of Guilliman. I certainly am, but don't concern yourself; we'll meet again before long. You see, I have a mind to visit Macragge. Your frozen godling is an old friend, and I rather think he'd be better served in my company than yours. With that, Trazyn threw back his silver head and laughed, a grating mechanical sound laden with mockery."_


Weird. 

Now I don't own the new Necron dex, so maybe it sheds some light on this, but what is going on here? Is this just some random piece of fluff that has no real connection or significance to the 40K universe, or is GW up to something? 

Does Trazyn just want Guilliman as another artifact in his collection, or are the masters of reanimation and super advanced technology up to something more? Hmmm... 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I don't think that GW are hinting anything by this. In Trazyn's fluff he is a collector of rare and valuable artefacts and I suppose Guilliman would come under such a category. However I think he uses the term "old friend" simply because Trazyn was also one of the first Necrons to re-animate after the long sleep and may have possibly been defeated by him or other Ultramarines during the Great Crusade.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Collection nothing more, he would go to battle for a lolipop if you told him it was the last one in the universe.


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

That's actually a really cool sounding piece of lore. I wouldn't mind elaboration on that in future although I doubt that would happen.


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

Brings up some interesting possibilities though doesn't it? 

What would the Ultramarines and their Primogenitor Chapters do if the Necrons somehow managed to swipe Guilliman? Even better, what would happen if the Necrons were able to use their advanced technology (if it were possible) to heal Guilliman, bring him out of stasis, place him in a Necron body with command protocols, and enslave his tactical genius to their own ends?

Locutus of Necron anyone? :laugh:


...I don't think any of that will happen by the way, but it sure would make things interesting.


----------



## Crimson Shadow (Jan 15, 2009)

Well it says he has a "mountain of a man in baroque power armor" in the codex fluff. Who's to say he hasn't already stolen Guilliman, and the fluff from white dwarf was explaining who he has? Instead of it being one of the 2 unknowns, or one of the ones who have gone missing.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Wrote this a few weeks ago, didn't think it would ever find use anywhere. And yet, here we go!


_“Drop altitude and let the thrusters go unfettered! The filthy xenos thief is still in a position of luck!”

The Ultramarine landspeeder squadron dipped down low into the canyon, howling with the righteous fury that only a Space Marine could claim to have. The androids had the hubris to raid their most holy relic vault, and they now had to pay the price. Brother Vistan altered the coordinates and diverted all power to the rotors.

“Bend left! Topographical maps show we can corner them up ahead!”
On command, the pilots temporarily eased the vehicles into a drift and veered around the rocky lip of the canyon, lying so low that they sent the rivers just below roaring and spraying. Through the waves, the xenos came into view. Vistan sneered at the sight of the Necrons. Disgusting. “I don’t know what foul heresies allowed them to be so fleet of foot, but their guile ends here. “

There he was. Amongst a posse of other decorated Necrons, all running with various stuff in their hands, was the head of the operation. A long, flowing cape and a blue carapace, his metal body glinted in the scorching sunlight- or was it the light refracting off the television set hooked under his one arm? It did not matter, even Vistan’s television paled in value to the other stolen good. Hauled over his shoulder was the Spiritual Liege Himself, Roboute Guilliman in his ill fitting stasis tube, face smeared all against the glass in a fashion that a heretic might call comical. 

The roar of the thrusters gave the Ultramarines pursuit away, and the Necron retracted his hood, looked over his shoulder and saw the angels of death closing in. No petty treasure hunter, alien or rogue trader was going to come out of this alive.

“He’s spotted us! Divert everything to the thrusters! FOR THE EMPEROR!” 
Returning their cries of benediction, the lead thief Trazyn turned to his comrades and shouted “Quick, I’ll put some adventure music on!” 

Vistan grabbed onto the grips of the mounted heavy bolter and began to lock his sights on- that’s when the Necrons picked up speed, heading straight for the dead end. A fresh surge of anger flowed through Vistan as a lone Ghost Ark floated over the horizon and down towards the Necrons. But what really set him off wasn’t the additional pressure that came from the Necrons chance of escape so much that Trazyn started….Singing? Shouting?

“DUNDA-DUNDA-DUNDA-DUNDA-DUNDA-DUNDA-DA-DA-DUNADUNDUNDA-DUNNADUNNA-DA-DA-DA
DUNNA DA DUNNA”

Spitting in anger, Vistan squeezed the trigger and let loose on the Necrons. Bullets flying everywhere, the machines picked up on speed as they danced around the shots. Cowards! Finally, a shot struck Trazyn in the back of the head, and Vistan cracked a grin- only to turn into a scowl all over again. In a manner akin to what we might call a jump cut, Trazyn vanished and in his place one of the other Necrons appeared, slumping over like a sack of petrified grox turds. Trazyn reappeared further ahead, the Spiritual Liege and Vistan’s personal television set still in hand. 

“PLAYIN BY OUR OWN RULES NONONO HANGIN BY OUR FINGERS FROM A MOUNTAIN DUNNA-DA-DUN-DA-DUNNA-DA-DUN-DA”

The Ghost Ark now was on lateral level with the Landspeeders, and its flickering green portals crackled into existence.

“THESE XENOS HAVE BEEN A THORN IN MY SIDE LONG ENOUGH! BROTHERS! YOU WILL NOT LET THEM ESCAPE! FIRE ON THAT VEHICLE!” Vistan shrieked, even his bald head joining in, shrieking furiously against the wind. He fired another salvo of shots in Trazyn one last time, killing him yet again. Once more he vanished, but this time Space Marine brother Daux appeared and folded in on himself like a bean bag chair! Vistan’s face froze up. But how did Daux…?! He was in the back… in charge of…support.

“Well THIS thorn is ABOUT to take YOU DOOWN!”

Vistan looked around.

For a brief second all Vistan could see was a blur of motion and the Spiritual Liege’s face smooshed against glass, his features disproportioned from the pressure in a way that puckered his lips and enlarged his eyes. Next all he saw was fireworks, and as he went tumbling off the landspeeder, all he could hear asides from the ringing in his ears was “…Man, that sounded a lot better in my head.”

As he fought the soreness in his head and struggled onto the shore, the last thing he saw was Trazyn and his goons capering into the green portal where the Ark promptly vanished. 

Well, actually no. The last thing he saw of them was a man in Blood Ravens power armor driving the ghost ark. 

“…Fuck.”_


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

i like that last bit Chimera...


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

JAMOB said:


> i like that last bit Chimera...


ha ha yes - me to


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

Crimson Shadow said:


> Well it says he has a "mountain of a man in baroque power armor" in the codex fluff. Who's to say he hasn't already stolen Guilliman, and the fluff from white dwarf was explaining who he has? Instead of it being one of the 2 unknowns, or one of the ones who have gone missing.


Hmm... interesting. That sure does seem like GW's putting a primarch teaser out there. However, if it was Guilliman, don't you think the Ultramarines would have noticed he's missing? 

I can't imagine GW will ever do something with the II and XI primarchs, so personally I'd rule them out. I would have guessed Vulkan or Corax before the change in how the necrons got around, however, now that they use the webway (or at least that's what I understand as I don't have the codex) it would be interesting if he had the Khan.





.


----------



## IronWarrior123 (Mar 30, 2011)

Could it be the Emperor himself


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

They were drinking buddies back on Machragge...


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

This thread should be in the fluff section, shouldn't it?

Either way, I'd like to hear the story of how this Necron first met Girlyman.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Trazyn is insane. His past "friendship" with Guilleman is likely a battlefield encounter from millennia past. 

And it does not hint that he already has Guilleman. Guilleman is in stasis on Maccragge and has been there since his fall. 

All this does is set up a potential conflict between the um and the necrons.


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

Serpion5 said:


> Trazyn is insane. His past "friendship" with Guilleman is likely a battlefield encounter from millennia past.


That's what I figured. Since Necrons have been 'stirring' for quite a while now, it stands to reason Trazyn and Guilliman could have had met in battle 10,000 years ago. 





Serpion5 said:


> And it does not hint that he already has Guilleman. Guilleman is in stasis on Maccragge and has been there since his fall.


I agree. In fact it's stating just the opposite. He plans to visit Macragge in the future and states _"Your frozen godling is an old friend, and I rather think he'd be better served in my company than yours."_ His plan is to acquire Guilliman. I think it's pretty clear he doesn't have him already.

This means the _"mountain of a man in baroque power armor"_ mentioned in the dex is someone else. Doesn't directly say it's a primarch, but seeing as the November WD makes it clear Trazyn's interested in such things, it makes for some interesting possibilities. While Trazyn doesn't have Guilliman in his "collection," it is possible he does have another primarch already. 






jaysen said:


> This thread should be in the fluff section, shouldn't it?


Yeah, I thought about this after I posted it. I'm ok with it getting moved, or having it stay here in the general sub forum. Either way is fine.






.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Trazyn is the "mysterious force" that stole all of the Primarchs and scattered them throughout the galaxy.

You heard it here first.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

DeathKlokk said:


> Trazyn is the "mysterious force" that stole all of the Primarchs and scattered them throughout the galaxy.
> 
> You heard it here first.


Yeah. He sneaked in, but tripped over on his way out and they just flew everywhere... 

Then he pointed the finger at Chaos. :washim: 

So go figure, this whole shitstorm can be attributed to one crazy necron who couldn`t just mind his own damn business. :crazy:


----------

